# "Personnel Department"



## olicica77

How to translate "Personnel Department" in Romanian?


----------



## farscape

Serviciul Personal... 

f.


----------



## TheSeeker

"Personnel" meaning multiple people?

"Personal Department" and "Personnel Department" mean two very different things (atleast have two very different connotations).


----------



## olicica77

Then, what is the translation for "personnel department"?


----------



## farscape

Cum am zis mai sus, "Serviciul Personal" pe româneşte - este o denumire standard. Citeşte definiţia de aici. 
(The Free Dictionary:
"*per·son·nel* n.
*1.**a. * The body of persons employed by or active in an organization, business, or service.*b. * _(used with a pl. verb)_ Persons.
*2. *  An administrative division of an organization concerned with the body  of persons employed by or active in it and often acting as a liaison  between different departments."



Între noi fie vorba Google şi dicţionarele ar trebui să le ţii aproape, răspunsurile sunt acolo. 

f.

.


----------

